# Few questions on the Silver Star



## MDRailfan (Jun 16, 2019)

1. Are the sleepers/Baggage Car in the front or rear?
2.Is there just one cafe car and have you heard if they run short of food going to/from Tampa. Recommend bringing own food?
3. In sleeper, will the attendant get food for you. Would save time waiting in line!


----------



## pennyk (Jun 16, 2019)

Currently, and for the last few years, sleepers and baggage car have been on the rear of the Silver Star.
There is one cafe car. 
When I travel on the Star, it is usually south of Orlando and I have not seen it run out of food.
If you are in a sleeper, you can request that your attendant get your food for you, but I have not experienced long lines. I enjoy eating in the cafe car, as opposed to my room. I find waiting in line an enjoyable "people watching" experience at times. I am extremely mobile and do not have any problems standing in line. 
I am a very picky eater and always bring snacks with me (even when on the Silver Meteor, the train on which I travel most often).


----------



## Michigan Mom (Jun 17, 2019)

I would recommend bringing snacks just in case. It's kind of like taking your umbrella to ensure it doesn't rain


----------



## Sauve850 (Jun 17, 2019)

I travel on the Star from WAS to WPB a couple times a year and have not had an issue running out of food. However, I do eat a big lunch in the station and grab a sandwich, chips etc for dinner in my room. Breakfast and lunch from the cafe car the next day haven't been an issue with food or lines. I don't have the SCA bring me food but am sure he would. Give him a gratuity.


----------



## MDRailfan (Jun 23, 2019)

During day before Thanksgiving, does the Silver Star carry additional sleepers and/or cafe?


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 23, 2019)

No. The Silver Meteor carries an extra Sleeper throughout the week though.


----------

